# Dog Kennel



## AndyCov451970 (May 3, 2015)

Hiya guys n gals my partner & i live in coventry. Does anybody know where i can a dog kennel like this from or is anybody selling one? A second hand one is ok as long as its not too badly damaged


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you looked on gumtree? I see kennels come up on there, or if you are on facebook group there are some dog equipment selling groups that you might find one on. If you are looking brand new there are loads of sellers, just google for it.


----------



## AndyCov451970 (May 3, 2015)

Hiya yes i look on gumtree a lot but apart from new ones which are made miles away i dont see any & they wont deliver sadly as they say its too far. I am on facebook have joined a few groups but not found anything yet. If you know any good facebook groups let me know


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.diy.com/search/results/page=1?question=dog+kennel&pageSize=12&_requestid=12370457

Found this one, not sure if they have it in your local B&Q though but worth asking them or if not ask how much for shipping this.


----------

